# Can you superfat AFTER the cook with LS?



## 100%Natural (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm wondering if anyone has had any success with SF LS after the cook.  Clarity is not an issue so cloudiness will not matter.

Just curious as to whether or not there is a chance of it going rancid if there are unsaponified oils in there?

My LS is a bit on the drying side so I'm hoping that adding a SF after the fact will help!


----------



## Second Impression (Sep 10, 2013)

Yes,  but only with sulfated castor oil (turkey red oil) at 1-2% of total diluted weight. Unless you mean superfatting the paste after cooking but before diluting? I'm not sure I would bother, sounds like a pain compared to just adding the superfat before mixing the KOH. I did once try regular castor oil in heated, diluted LS. I wasn't quite convinced that sulfated castor oil was different so figured it wouldn't hurt to test before ordering. Haha didn't work, just formed an oil layer on top. 

Sent from my XT907 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## 100%Natural (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks!  The sulfonated castor oil is water soluble I think that's why it works.  I highly suspect I'll end up with a layer on top as well regardless of whether or not I SF at the end of the cook or during dilution.  Next step - neutralizing with citric acid to see if that helps.

I did format the recipe with a 2% SF but for some reason this batch is very drying but the first batch wasn't.  Go figure!


----------



## Lindy (Sep 10, 2013)

Did you use different oils?


----------



## 100%Natural (Sep 10, 2013)

I've been using a recipe that I concocted and have used before but for some reason this batch is drying.  

Does anyone know how high of a SF % you can use with LS?


----------

